# Polizei- sie nervt langsam...



## Monty rules (23. Dezember 2006)

guden,
kennt ihr das problem wenn amn da so chillig auf so nen brunnen oder auf ner mauer drauf springt und dann von hinten geschubst wird und das dann die polizei ist? mich habn sie jetzt "angehalten" wo ich am trialen war und dann hab ich halt ne anzeige bekommen!!  
naja aber abhalten lass ich mcih davon trotzdem nicht!
wer hatte das problem schon mal? und welche stafe habt ihr bekommen, man muss ja auf alles vorbereitet sein .

frohes fest...


----------



## Katze (23. Dezember 2006)

Hallo.

Uns hat auch schon die Polizei belästigt: Auf dem Brunnen (ein anderer Brunnen) wäre Radfahren nicht erlaubt. Aber nach einem sachlichen Gespräch und dem Versprechen, dass nix kaputtgemacht wird, hat uns der Cop in Ruhe gelassen und wir durften weiterfahren.

Wegen was hast du eine Anzeige bekommen? Welcher Straftatbestand? Vielleicht hattest du keine Klingel und keine Katzenaugen am Bike?
 

MfG
Miau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty98 (23. Dezember 2006)

"Das ist ein Wettbewerbsfahrzeug und ich darf es laut Reglement nicht verändern."

Und schon gibt mein Freund und Helfer auf...


----------



## Monty rules (23. Dezember 2006)

ich bin da einfach nur drauf rumm gesprungen und dann kam da so einer an und der hat mich dann gefragt was das söllte ich so na ist doch klar ich trial hierrum. und der dann ja warum das ist nen fahrrad da fährt man auf der straße mit rum und man springt damit net! ich ahb mir so gedacht warte mal er hat keine ahnung. aber in dem brunnen was eig jetzt kein brunnen mehr ist sind jetzt blumen drinne und da bin ich einmal mit dem vorderrad rein gekommen und der hat das anscheinend gesehen und hat auf ne stelle gezeigt wo ich garnicht war! ich war an nem ganz aderen ort des brunnens reingehüpft! naja ich hab halt ne anzige am hals...aber NOCH die erste^^


----------



## Monty rules (23. Dezember 2006)

also er meinte wegen schaden dingsbums! ich hätte anscheinend was kaputt gemacht! ich bin der meinung blumen überleben so nen schlag, oder?
naja in meinem ort sind noch drei oder vier andere^^


----------



## Eisbein (23. Dezember 2006)

gabs dazu nicht schon mal son netten mecker thread. ich glaube ja,... 
da standen viele solcher geschichten drin. sollte man mal wieder auskramen. (hab aber kein bock da zur zeit nur modem


----------



## koxxrider (23. Dezember 2006)

hab sogar mal gehöhrt das trialer von den bullen angehalten worden sind weil die bullen dachten das wären geklaute kinderfahrräder


----------



## trialsrider (23. Dezember 2006)

koxxrider schrieb:


> hab sogar mal gehöhrt das trialer von den bullen angehalten worden sind weil die bullen dachten das wären geklaute kinderfahrräder



  HAHAHAHAHAHAAA!!! 20" HAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## Katze (23. Dezember 2006)

Wegen ein paar Blumenzwiebeln schreibt der eine Anzeige?

Der ist nicht ganz dicht!

Das zieht für den Cop sicher eine halbe Stunde Schreibarbeit in der Polizeistation hinter sich. Und das Ende vom Lied (falls es wirklich ein Strafverfahren gibt): das Verfahren wird wegen Geringfügigkeit und wegen Mangel an öffentlichem Interesse eingestellt.

Am Besten beim Biketrial immer ein paar Blumen oder Blumenzwiebeln für die Polizei bereithalten.


----------



## jockie (23. Dezember 2006)

Die sind doch selbst die schlechtesten Vorbilder:





A.*.A.B.


----------



## Monty rules (23. Dezember 2006)

:-D schickes bild!!!boha da "fährt" sogar einer ohne helm!

jo das werde ich demnächst mal machen, nen paar blumen mitnehemn! und er muss schreiben nicht ich, von daher ist er selber schuld ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (23. Dezember 2006)

bei uns am dom auch.einen kleinen treter auf nen steinernen,ca. 40 cm breiten und ca.40 cm hohen rand eines "blumenkübels" und direkt stehen da so schnittlauch typen und meinen"könnt ihr das jetzt lassen!habt wohl geld zu viel!jetzt haben wir welche die das bezahlen können!".wir haben mit keinem rad auch nur im entferntesten die erde,geschweigedenn die pflanzen berührt,deshalb haben wir das nicht eingesehn und haben ordentlich in die pedale getreten und den wars dann auch egal


----------



## raxx1 (23. Dezember 2006)

lol 

Heute war weihnachtsmarkt und wir sind auf so einer theater bühne während som Krippenspiel rumgetrialt.

Dann kam auch die polizei aber haben uns verdünnisiert.

Wurden nur einmal erwischt,als wir beim steinbruch gefahren sind
(total geile spots!!!!) 
denn das ist j Privatgelände........
naja sind trozdem immer abends da,dann is da keiner mehr.


----------



## ringo667 (23. Dezember 2006)




----------



## MontyXL (23. Dezember 2006)

Ist doch scheiss egal. Wenn die das so genau nehemen es sind keine Bikes es sind sportgteräte da in Deutschland ein Bike einen "Stuhl"   haben muss um mal  
die kinder bei uns zu zitieren.
Ich habe auch schon Kirchplatz verbot und so oft ärger bekommen bin einfach weggerollt kommen doch so oder nicht hinterher .
Die regen sich immer auf weill die meinen das wir wie die Skater alles mit Wachs
beschmieren. 

greetz


----------



## Schevron (24. Dezember 2006)

bei der session in frankfurt waren die grünen total locker. bei dem einen spot sind wir weg als sie kamen, haben dann im nachhinein zu einem von uns gesagt das sie uns nicht vertreiben wollten sondern einfach nur sagen das wir das vorher anmelden sollen (Session halt)

beim zweiten spot stand dann einer vom ordnungsamt neben dran, zündet sich ne ziggi an und sag: dann zeig doch mal was 


wer schlim ist sind diese privaten sicherheitsdienste. die streßen extrem


----------



## Scrat (24. Dezember 2006)

Schevron schrieb:


> wer schlim ist sind diese privaten sicherheitsdienste. die streßen extrem



Wobei man da auch unterscheiden muß - die beim Juwelier waren total locker 

Aber genau deswegen fahr' ich lieber "im Wald".

Servus, Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty rules (24. Dezember 2006)

wir müssen mal eine demostrationssession machen am besten in berlin vor dem haus da wo sich alle präsidenten und so was alles treffen ( keine ahnung wie dieses haus heis^^ )
naja wenn ich zeit habe dann gehts wieder dahin oder wo anders...


----------



## V!RUS (24. Dezember 2006)

Schevron schrieb:


> bei der session in frankfurt waren die grünen total locker.



Bei dem München-Video von Cyro-Cube sahen die auch recht entspannt aus. 

Hier meckert eigentlich auch nie die Polizei, obwohl wir schon immer oft 100m von der Polizei Station rumgurken.


----------



## kingspohla (24. Dezember 2006)

V!RUS schrieb:


> Bei dem München-Video von Cyro-Cube sahen die auch recht entspannt aus.
> 
> Hier meckert eigentlich auch nie die Polizei, obwohl wir schon immer oft 100m von der Polizei Station rumgurken.




naja hier in münchen gibts eigentlich keine probleme mit der polizei......
im gegenteil-die gucken uns sogar zu und informieren sich über diesen sport...
sicherlich gibt es ab u zu mal einen der bissl rumheult-der hat dann wahrscheinlich schlechte laune oder lange weile oder so.........

kannste aber nix gegen machen


----------



## jockie (24. Dezember 2006)

MontyXL schrieb:


> Ist doch scheiss egal. Wenn die das so genau nehemen es sind keine Bikes es sind sportgteräte da in Deutschland ein Bike einen "Stuhl"   haben muss um mal die kinder bei uns zu zitieren.



Nope, das ist nur eine Mär! 

Aber ja, "Stuhl", "Sessel" oder "Sitz" hört man sogar manchmal von Ausgewachsenen.


----------



## der Digge (24. Dezember 2006)

Katze schrieb:


> Wegen ein paar Blumenzwiebeln schreibt der eine Anzeige?



mutwillige Beschädigung von Staatseigentum


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (24. Dezember 2006)

urbanem gemeineigentum bitte^^


----------



## misanthropia (24. Dezember 2006)

also eigentlich muss, auch nach meiner erfahrung, immer erst ein platzverweis kommen bevor man ne anzeige schreibt. Ich hab ne Lizenz zur Freistellung von der STVZO...so kann man mich wenigstens nicht dafür belangen dass mein fahrrad nicht verkehrssicher ist und ich darfg auf dem bürgersteig fahren.
Die Fahrradpolizei begrüßt mein handeln und schaut mir zu.... und allgemein ist bei 90% der Polizisten auch das Waldschallprinzip eine gute Verhaltensrichtline. Wenn man denen sachlicherklärt, dass eigentlichnichts kaputt geht, außer dein fahrrad, und auch keiner gefährdet wird und man sich das merkt und jetzt halt woandershin fährt, dann geben auch alle recht schnell ruhe und lassen dich von dannen ziehen.

p.s: ich hasse die autofahrer die neben leeren parkplätzen in zweiter reihe stehen!!!!! idioten


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (24. Dezember 2006)

misanthropia schrieb:


> p.s: ich hasse die autofahrer die neben leeren parkplätzen in zweiter reihe stehen!!!!! idioten



*hust**röchel* BeRgHeImEr*hust**räusper*


----------



## Cryo-Cube (24. Dezember 2006)

V!RUS schrieb:


> Bei dem München-Video von Cyro-Cube sahen die auch recht entspannt aus.
> 
> Hier meckert eigentlich auch nie die Polizei, obwohl wir schon immer oft 100m von der Polizei Station rumgurken.



Der Polizist hat sogar mit uns locker geredet und immer wenn einer nicht hochgekommen ist hat er gesagt " is das alles? Da geht doch noch mehr, beim nächsten mal muss das klappen!"  
Es gibt aber solche und solche. Einigen ist es egal oder schauen zu, andere sagen wir sollen "demnächst" mal gehen und wieder andere sagen sofort weg oder es gibt Platzverweis und Geldstrafe. Zu 70% ist es denen aber egal


----------



## Eisbein (24. Dezember 2006)

ich hatte hier erst einmal konflikt mit der bullerei. aber war auch berechtigt (auf einem eingezäunten gelände getrial). ansonst nur an einer stelle mit security.

Frohes Fest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EchoPure (25. Dezember 2006)

@misanthrioia : Ich hab ne Lizenz zur Freistellung von der STVZO...so kann man mich wenigstens nicht dafür belangen dass mein fahrrad nicht verkehrssicher ist und ich darfg auf dem bürgersteig fahren.


Wo kann man so ne Lizenz herbekommen?
Währe mal eine gute sache so was dann müste ich nicht immer im dunkeln nachhause Laufen oder immer gucken wo die Laubfrösche sind und dann Absteigen!


----------



## Christer (25. Dezember 2006)

Monty98 schrieb:


> "Das ist ein Wettbewerbsfahrzeug und ich darf es laut Reglement nicht verändern."
> 
> Und schon gibt mein Freund und Helfer auf...



Oder er lacht nur über solche schlechten Scherze...

Gruß

SR


----------



## misanthropia (25. Dezember 2006)

soweot ich weiÃ ist mir jeder Lizenz fÃ¼r de Radsport damit automatisch die STVZO ausgeschaltet. Die selbe, die dich auchz.B in WettkkÃ¤mpfenklassiert oder berechtigt... 
Achtung: STVZO, passend wÃ¤re Zusatzordnung fÃ¼r die STVO, das bedeutet nicht, dass ihr jetzt bei rot Ã¼ber die Kreuung fahren dÃ¼rft oder immer Vorfahrt habt. FÃ¼r dunkelheit gilt das nicht, die Physik oder Menschenrechte setzt du mit der Lizenznicht auÃer Kraft  wenn du bei dunkelheit ohne lich fÃ¤hrst gefÃ¤hrdest du dich und andere weil du nicht sichtbar bist, diese EinschrÃ¤nkung ist auch logisch und wie cih finde berechtigt. besorg dir halt fÃ¼r 5â¬ ne stirnlampe und n blinkendes Rotlicht fÃ¼r den Rucksack, das zeigt deinen guten willen und wenn du sagst, dass du eigentlcih ne Lizenz hast und darum das fahrrad nicht verkehrssicher ist (ich mag das Wort nicht) und keine Tour fÃ¤hrst sondern schnell von a nach B kann man mit Toleranz rechnen.

Meine Abneigung zum Begriff "verkehrrsicher" habe ich erlernt, als mir eine Oma frontal aufgefahren ist. ich habe sie gesehen, bin stehengeblieben aber sie war so panisch dass sie schlangenlinie gefahren ist und vergessen hat zu bremsen. Hauptsache Licht  . Das wir unsere fahrrÃ¤der weit Ã¼berdurchschnittlich gut unter kontrolle haben brauche ich nicht zu erwÃ¤hnen, auch wenn wir keni licht haben, dennoch wÃ¼rde man uns aus dem Verkehr ziehen und die oma mit Licht weiterfahren lassen... vor die nÃ¤chste bahn denn sie kann ja nicht bremsen oder schnell genug absteigen.

und zu den ACAB- Kommentaren... ich mÃ¶chte keinen persÃ¶nlich angreifen, aber diese gangster sprÃ¼che sind assig. Wer ist nicht froh dass es ordnungshÃ¼ter gibt? Ich bin froh, dasses nicht erlaubt ist mein Eigentum zu zerstÃ¶ren oder dass es, da die Zivilcourage vieler MitbÃ¼rger eher zu wÃ¼nschen Ã¼brig lÃ¤sst, Personen gibt die einem helfen. Ich war bei meinem Autounfall (mein erster) auch einerseits froh dass ein Fachkundiger vor Ort war. Polizisten machen ihren Job, manchmal kommt der Job unserem Hobby in die Quere, manchmal aber auch berechtigt. Ich mÃ¶chte auch nicht, dass jeder Wild Fremde meinen privatgelÃ¤nde befÃ¤hrt oder auf meinem Balkon grillt, und andere wiederumwollen nicht, dass ich es bei denen mache. Es gibt in gewisser weise auch ne willkÃ¼r bei Polizisten ob sie Dulden was du tust oder nicht, Fakt ist, dass man bei weitem mehr Chancen hat dass alles beim alten bleibt wenn man sich denen GegenÃ¼ber ehrlich verhÃ¤lt. Ich hatte auch schon den Fall, dass ich fÃ¼r doof gehalten wurde und die Polizisten sich Ã¼ber mich lustig gemacht haben, das muss man auch nicht auf sich sitzen lassen aber aufpassen, denn zwishen "groÃe Fresse" und Ernsthaftigkeit ist Der Spalt nicht grade groÃ und kann insbesondere bei *********- Menschen fehlinterpretiert werden.


----------



## Christer (25. Dezember 2006)

misanthropia schrieb:


> soweot ich weiß ist mir jeder Lizenz für de Radsport damit automatisch die STVZO ausgeschaltet.



Jetzt hast Du dir so viel Mühe mit dem Text gemacht, aber direkt dein erster Satz ist absoluter Unsinn!!!!

Du meinst sicher die STVO und nicht die STVZO, denn die STVZO regelt nur die Zulassung von motorisierten Fahrzeugen in Deutschland. 

Für keinen Verkehrsteilnehmer der Welt ist die deutsche STVO jemals "ausgeschaltet" und das ist auch gut so, denn sonst würde derjenige für den diese Verordnung gelten würde, dich vielleicht auf deinem Fahrrad mit seinem Fahrzeug erfassen und schwer verletzten (wenn nicht noch schlimmeres passiert). 

Um mal etwas halbwegs "Sinnvolles" in diesen Thread zu schreiben. Kommt mal von diesem "Trip" runter das die Polizei immer für euch ein "Feindbild" darstellt. An bestimmten Orten und Plätzen wird eben gar nicht mit dem Bike "gefahren" und an anderen Orten vielleicht nicht gerade zu den Zeiten wo dort viele Fußgänger unterwegs sind. 

Legt euch nicht unnötig mit der Polizei an, denn eines ist klar, dabei werdet ihr IMMER nur zweiter Sieger am Ende sein. 

Gruß

SR


----------



## misanthropia (25. Dezember 2006)

ne ich meinte schon die STVZO berufe michabei aber auf die Aussage eines Polizisten in meinem Trial Club der das Verwaltet. Wiegenau der Wortlaut ist weiß ich nicht, aber verkürzt kann man sagen , dass ich dadurch bei jeder fahrt sogesagt auf einer trainingsfahr tbin und mein fahrrad dafür nicht Fehrkerssicher zu sein braucht, solange ich tagsüber fahre und ich darf prinzipiell (gilt aber auch für jeden andern) überall da fahren wo es nicht verboten wird/ ist. Aber wie gesagt, bin ich rechtsfragen ncht so gut, in Mathe kann ich dir weiterhelfen  es wurde mir halt nur gesagt, vertraue auch meinem Polizisten. Vielleicht gibt es in der STVZO auchRegelungen über Fahrräder im unter-unter-unterparagraphen, beiläufig erwähnt und kleingedruckt aber davon wäre man befreit. besser als wie ohne alles... ne


----------



## trialsrider (25. Dezember 2006)

misanthropia schrieb:


> ne ich meinte schon die STVZO berufe michabei aber auf die Aussage eines Polizisten in meinem Trial Club der das Verwaltet. Wiegenau der Wortlaut ist weiß ich nicht, aber verkürzt kann man sagen , dass ich dadurch bei jeder fahrt sogesagt auf einer trainingsfahr tbin und mein fahrrad dafür nicht Fehrkerssicher zu sein braucht, solange ich tagsüber fahre und ich darf prinzipiell (gilt aber auch für jeden andern) überall da fahren wo es nicht verboten wird/ ist. Aber wie gesagt, bin ich rechtsfragen ncht so gut, in Mathe kann ich dir weiterhelfen  es wurde mir halt nur gesagt, vertraue auch meinem Polizisten. Vielleicht gibt es in der STVZO auchRegelungen über Fahrräder im unter-unter-unterparagraphen, beiläufig erwähnt und kleingedruckt aber davon wäre man befreit. besser als wie ohne alles... ne



Bin beeindruckt von deinen Posts und deiner Sachlichkeit! 
Kenne viele die den oberen Text als angriff hätten gelten lassen....
Aber du bleibst sachlich!


----------



## Christer (26. Dezember 2006)

misanthropia schrieb:


> ne ich meinte schon die STVZO berufe michabei aber auf die Aussage eines Polizisten in meinem Trial Club der das Verwaltet. Wiegenau der Wortlaut ist weiß ich nicht, aber verkürzt kann man sagen , dass ich dadurch bei jeder fahrt sogesagt auf einer trainingsfahr tbin und mein fahrrad dafür nicht Fehrkerssicher zu sein braucht



Da solltest Du deinen "Kollegen" noch mal genau fragen. Wenn er bei der Polizei ist, wird er das ganz sicher nicht so gesagt haben. 

Gruß

SR

P.S. Zur Verkehrssicherheit eines Fahrzeuges (auch ein Fahrrad ist ein Fahrzeug) gehören z.B. auch die Bremsen. Meinst Du ein Lizenz Fahrer ist nach der STVO berechtigt mit einem Fahrrad ohne Bremsen zu fahren???

Das sollte dir doch schon zu denken geben.


----------



## Christer (26. Dezember 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:


> Kenne viele die den oberen Text als angriff hätten gelten lassen....



Wo siehst Du einen Angriff? In der Wahrheit?

Gruß

SR


----------



## esgey (26. Dezember 2006)

Snoopyracer schrieb:


> Meinst Du ein Lizenz Fahrer ist nach der STVO berechtigt mit einem Fahrrad ohne Bremsen zu fahren???
> 
> Das sollte dir doch schon zu denken geben.



Zumindest nicht auf einem Gelände, auf dem die STVO gilt, ansonsten natürlich "Ja", siehe Bahnrad(gar keine Bremse).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (26. Dezember 2006)

Snoopyracer schrieb:


> Wo siehst Du einen Angriff? In der Wahrheit?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> SR



in der leichten provokation! "hast dir soviel mühe gegeben aber direkt im ersten satz nur unsinn!!! (drei !!! zeugen bei mir von provokant)   der rest war ja sachlich! Aber da er ja tatsächlich stvzo meinte hätte er zurück giften können das meine ich...hat er aber nicht! ist aber auch egal!


----------



## KAMIkazerider (26. Dezember 2006)

Hm der Thread drÃ¤ngt mich ein Paradoxum anzusprechen was mir schon lange im Magen liegt.

*Ist ein Trialbike ein Fahrrad oder ein SportgerÃ¤t?*

Die Polizei(in Deutschland) sagt es sei ein *SportgerÃ¤t* und ich sei damit nicht berechtigt auf einer Ã¶ffentlichen StraÃe zu fahren.

Das Check-In Personal am Flughafen hingegen berechnet mir ab und an 20â¬ weil ich ein *Fahrrad* dabei habe. 

Ich komm mir verascht vor. Komischerweise ist das auch nur in Deutschland so. In Spanien wird mir nie was fÃ¼r mein Trialbike berechnet.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (26. Dezember 2006)

das problem kenne ich all zu gut. 
habe hier in Hattersheim offiziell stricktes trialverbot.
jedoch hat der ordnungsamtboss gemeint ich könne hier schon fahren nur nicht.....(daraufhin folgte eine aufzählung, die 90% der spots beinhaltete). naja fahre jetzt nur noch da wo ich darf.

problem ist oft nicht die polizei, sondern Herr Otto Normalverbraucher aka aufmerksamer Mitbürger. Langsam kann ichs auch nciht mehr hören. "du machst hier alles kaputt" "die jugend macht nix mehr gescheites" "als ich in deinem alter war, war ich bei der hitlerjugend, sowas macht ihr ja nicht mehr" blablabla. 

I love good old germany.
Max

P.S. in Spanien halten die bullen an, steigen aus und aplaudieren. auch wenn man gerade mitten in einem blühenden blumenbet steht.


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (26. Dezember 2006)

-=:trialsMAX:=- schrieb:


> P.S. in Spanien halten die bullen an, steigen aus und aplaudieren. auch wenn man gerade mitten in einem blühenden blumenbet steht.



 bei mir hat die berührung mit dem voderrad an einem steinernen (blumen-)kübel zum platzverweis geführt...


----------



## puma347 (26. Dezember 2006)

Monty rules schrieb:


> guden,
> kennt ihr das problem wenn amn da so chillig auf so nen brunnen oder auf ner mauer drauf springt und dann von hinten geschubst wird und das dann die polizei ist? mich habn sie jetzt "angehalten" wo ich am trialen war und dann hab ich halt ne anzeige bekommen!!
> naja aber abhalten lass ich mcih davon trotzdem nicht!
> wer hatte das problem schon mal? und welche stafe habt ihr bekommen, man muss ja auf alles vorbereitet sein .
> ...



kann durchaus gut laufen,der richter wird wahrscheinlich son schmarrn fallen lassen.
die polizei is doch dann selber schuld wenn se kein verwahrngeld verlangen.
wer is überhaupt der kläger?wo war das?öffentlich oder privat??nicht jeder bulle kann dich einfachso anzeigen.

ich wett mit dir,die lassen das fallen


----------



## scott yz0 (26. Dezember 2006)

C
Bin zwar kein trialer aber beim streeten isses des selbe.... zb. wenn man ein treppenset springt heißt es schon mal "du machst die treppe kaputt!" aber dann kann man ja mal ganz locker fragen: "wie soll nachgebender gummi stein zerstören?" und weg... sobald sie 50m weg sind (zu fuß) das set gleich nochmal springen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmaniax (26. Dezember 2006)

-=:trialsMAX:=- schrieb:


> "als ich in deinem alter war, war ich bei der hitlerjugend, sowas macht ihr ja nicht mehr"



Haha, wie geil.


----------



## Christer (26. Dezember 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:


> in der leichten provokation! "hast dir soviel mühe gegeben aber direkt im ersten satz nur unsinn!!! (drei !!! zeugen bei mir von provokant)   der rest war ja sachlich! Aber da er ja tatsächlich stvzo meinte hätte er zurück giften können das meine ich...hat er aber nicht! ist aber auch egal!



Er meinte vielleicht die STVZO, aber diese hat ja nun wirklich nichts mit einem Fahrrad zu tun. Der Name STVZO bedeutet ja eben nur:Straßenverkehrszulassungsordnung. Siehe auch http://www.stvzo.de/stvzo/inhalt.htm und http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/STVZO

Hat denn schon mal jemand sein Fahrrad irgendwo zur Teilnahme am Straßenverkehr zugelassen? Ich denke nicht. 

Noch einmal zurück zum Thema: Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das sich ein Polizei Beamter um die STVO (nicht STVZO) Tauglichkeit eines Trial "Fahrrades" kümmert, wenn man ihn nicht vorher stark provoziert hat. Selbst bei einem "Dorfpolizisten" kann ich mir dieses ohne Grund kaum vorstellen. 

Also einfach mal mehr auf ein "miteinander" setzen und nicht immer auf "gegeneinander". 

Gruß

SR


----------



## KermitB4 (26. Dezember 2006)

Und vorallem ein "NEIN" als ein "NEIN" akzeptieren - weil eine 2. Verwarnung wird selten ausgesprochen!

MFG


----------



## Monty rules (26. Dezember 2006)

das ist ja der hammer wie viele schon eine verwanung bekommen haben, man habt ihr ein glück! ;-


----------



## HeavyMetal (26. Dezember 2006)

man darf sich von den bullen einfach nich zusabbeln lassen, wenn man bissel schlagfertig und trotzdem freundlich is dann kann man den kollegen eigentlich immer ganz gut seinen standpunkt verdeutlichen und in der regel auch weiterfahren! natürlich nur wenn man nich grad ne denkmalgeschützte parkbank gespaltet hat


----------



## DH Kierspe (26. Dezember 2006)

@KAMIkazerider

Dein Problem kenne ich. Ich fahre nämlich Trial un Dirt.
Wenn ich z.B. im bus mit fahrrad unterwegs bin muss ich (NUR) für mein dirt bezahlen für mein trial nicht
(NUR)=Frechheit


Letztens hat mich einer vom Trachtenklub Grün-Weiss angehalten und fragte:"Wieso ich doch mit einem kinderfahrrad hier rumgurken würde. Ich solle mir doch ein 26" trial bike holen "*ggg*

Iss selber Trialer und hüpft auf "Staatseigentum" herum und sein chef hat sich so darüber aufgeregt, dass er sich selber 20 strafe abnehmen musste

P.S. Guten rutsch aber nich hinfallen


----------



## Hopi (27. Dezember 2006)

Also misanthropia hatte schon recht damit, dass mit Zulassung ist nicht die Nummer mit dem Kennzeichen gemeint sondern die TECHNISCHE ZULASSUNG.
Nur glaube ich kaum dass Du die für ein Trial Bike bekommen hast.
http://www.stvzo.de/stvzo/B6.htm#67 hier würdest Du schon scheitern.
Wenn es als Sportgerät zugelassen ist darf es nur auf einem Gelände benutzt werden das nicht der STVO unterliegt.
Ergo Du darfst nicht mal auf dem Supermarktparklatz fahren weil auch dort die STVO ihre Gültigkeit hat. Und zu der Sache mit dem Blumenkübelbrunnen   die Anzeige wegen Sachbeschädigung (denn die wird es ja wohl gewesen sein) ich nicht wegen der Blumen sondern dem Mauerwerk das ja nicht ganz schadfrei bleibt bei den Versuchen.
Bin zwar jetzt kein Trialer (NOCH NICHT  ) und als Freerider haben wir die selben Probleme. Die Ordnungshüter sagen auch nix wenn man auf der BMX Bahn oder andern dafür gedachten Plätzen seinem Hobby nachgeht.
Aber wenn man Öffentliches Eigentum beschädigt müssen sie eingreifen UND BESCHÄDIGUNG IST HALT LEIDER SCHON DER REIFENABRIEB AUF EINER MAUER. 

Und wer jetzt mault und meint die sollen sich nicht sooooo anstellen! 
Sollte sich mal fragen wie er es fände wenn auf seiner Dirt Bahn, Jungs mit Motocross Maschinen einmal alles umgreben würden.

Ich will hier keinem den Spaß verderben ABER RÜCKSICHT IST KEINE EINBAHNSTRASSE.


----------



## DH Kierspe (27. Dezember 2006)

(12) Rennräder(Wunsch TRIALRÄDER) sind für die Dauer der Teilnahme an Rennen(Wunsch VERANSTALTUNGEN UND TRAINING) von den Vorschriften der Absätze 1 bis 11 befreit.

Gruß
Moritz


----------



## tinitram (27. Dezember 2006)

@ dh kierspe
Dein Wunsch halt ich für Unfug!

die Rennräder sind auch nur befreit, weil die Rennstrecke in der Regel dann auch von Kfz nicht befahren werden darf, sie somit auch nicht übersehen werden können.

Ich find sobald man am Strassenverkehr teilnimmt (zumindest im Dunkeln), kann man auch ne Leuchte auf den Lenker aufstecken - genug Platz wär ja da. 
Dabei gehts ja nicht darum es der Polizei recht zu machen, sondern nicht von den Blindfischen unter den Autofahrern übersehen und umgefahren zu werden... Wenn die Polizei dich doch mal anhält werden die dann schon sehen dass du's wenigstens probierst.


----------



## DH Kierspe (29. Dezember 2006)

@tinitram
ich habe ne hadlamp un ne rucksacklampe

die polizisten sin einverstanden

Gruß
Moritz

P.S. Frohes neues


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (29. Dezember 2006)

Heute mal nich polente,aber dafür passant:
*martin hat den druckpunkt seiner hs 33 umterm rechten zeigefinger und macht sauber geschmeidig einen gap auf eine abstufung eines brunnes(der  auf dem offenbachplatz vorm museum) und von da aus noch einen auf die nächste,kaum will er(ich) ansetzten um sein werk zu vollenden und auf dem brunnenrand der anderen seite landen,als plötzlich.....*
"Halt!Was machen Sie da?"
*er(ich) versaut die landung und legt sich galant wie er(ich) ist auf die fresse und reißt sich eine weitere speiche an einem stein raus(mitten im gap erschreckt zu werden is übel)*
-da sieht mans wieder,wenn schon,dann auch noch stürzen
-ja wenn Sie mich erschrecken!
-jetzt auch noch fresch werden!?!
-nein,ich wollte nur...
-köln ist schon ein schandlfleck,alle ecken und kanten abgenutzt und zerbröckelt wegen euch rowdies!
-aber..
-muss das denn sein?können Sie nicht normal radfahrn?
-hörn Sie...
-früher als...
-jetzt rede ich verflucht und zugenäht!!!wann haben Sie schonmal einen fahrradfahrer gesehn der so etwas macht wie ich?e geht nichts kaputt!von wegen ecken zerbröseln!so ein reifen macht keinen terroranschlag auf köln,der federt nurn bissln ab.kaputt geht nichts!Keine Sorge.
-ja,ja...noch so eine frescheit und ich hol'die polizei!
-wie Sie meinen,ich fahr weiter,ist ja nicht zum aushalten
*da fuhr der martin (ich) zusehns genervt von dannen und spülte seinen ärger mit einer kalten vanilla coke herunter,um daraufhin weitere spots abzuklappern*



ENDE

Dieser Mann(geschätze 35 jahre alt) war partout nicht zu einer gepflegten pro/contra diskussion übers bike trialen bereit,in solchen situationen gibt der klügere nach (bin zwar nich klug,aber ich geb nach)


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (30. Dezember 2006)

ach von solchen hannebambeln darf man sich nix gefallen lassen.
man sollte sie, wenn sie in solch einem ton mit einem reden direkt gegen eine wnad laufen lassen, indem man nichts sagt und sie fertig schimpfen lässt.
danach in einem freundlichen und ruhigen ton sagen:"aha, wars das? dann gehen sie jetzt bitte weiter und hören auf mich zu belästigen. immer das gleiche mit den alten menschen. sind nur am rummeckern und schimpfen mit den jungen, nur weil sie langsam merken das ihr leben zu ende geht"

zack.....paff....

nee irgendwas total fresches kontern......


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (30. Dezember 2006)

ach die geschichte hab ich noch gar net erzählt.
bin mit alex vorn par wochen in mainz gefahren. 
waren auf sonem spielplatz mitten inem wohngebiet in der innenstadt, also die balokone grezen direkt an die hindernisses an sozusagen.

kam irgendwann so nen typ auf sineen balkon und meint wir sollen uns verpissen weil das is ja n kinnderspielplatz. naja hab dann nur gesagt "ich bitte sie, solang doch keine kinder hier sind und wir nichts kaputt machen und leise sind, stören wir doch keinen!" naja daraufhin isser wieder in die wohnung, kam nochn par mal ruas und hat gedroht die bullen zu rufen bla.
nur sie kamen nicht. nach ca. 20min. ruhe spring ich gerade von soner stufe runter, welche direkt untereinem balkon war und aufeinmal war ich nass. da hat der typ mir n eimer wasser übergekippt und angefangen rumzubrüllen, naja hab ich in meiner wut auch beschimpft und rumgebrüllt. leider kam er nciht runter, und er hat leider dann nichts mehr gemacht sodass wir dann weg sind........leute gibts.


----------



## Monty98 (30. Dezember 2006)

-=:trialsMAX:=- schrieb:


> nee irgendwas total *fressshhhhes *kontern......









ein gutes neues euch allen


----------



## misanthropia (30. Dezember 2006)

um noch einmal die Lizenz und STVZO Thematik aufzugreifen. Ich habe hier nochmal ne erklärung erhalten und vorallem der letzte Satz dürfte damit recht eindeutig sein:

"Lizenz außerhalb von Wettkämpfen gilt nur im Bundesland des Vereins,
also NRW.

Ein Trialbike gilt verkehrsrechtlich als Fahrrad in der Kategorie
Fahrzeuge, nicht Kraftfahrzeuge. Was Dich als Trialbikefahrer zum
Fahrzeugführer macht, mit allen Konsequenzen, z.B. kein telefonieren
beim Fahren. Benutzer von Sportgeräten sind verkehrsrechtlich Fußgänger.
Damit ein Trialbike zum Sportgerät wird, müsste ein wesentlicher
Bestandteil fehlen, entweder ein Laufrad oder der Antrieb.

Sonderrecht Lizenz: Die Lizenz befreit vollständig von der StVZO
innerhalb ihres Geltungsbereiches (also wieder nur NRW). Vollständig
bedeutet auch vollständig, d.h. z.B. wenn Du meinst ne Bremse ist zu
schwer, dann bauste die ab. Allerdings ist das Sonderrecht keine
Befreiung der Sorgfaltspflicht, d.h. wenn Du also mit fehlender Bremse
in einen Unfall verwickelt wirst, der mit Bremse vielleicht verhindert
worden wäre, dann biste auch selber Schuld und vor allen Dingen Schuld
für den Schaden des Anderen. Für uns interessant: Unfall bei Dämmerung
oder Dunkelheit.

Also kein Widerspruch, sondern Dein Recht selbst Verantwortung zu
tragen."



Meiner Meinung nach dürfte das weiterhelfen, insbesondere falls jemand nochmal vor Polizisten Argumentiert und sich damit selber in Knie schießt. Wenn vor mit persönlich jemand "klugscheißt" und dabei nur schwachsinn erzählt undversucht damit seinen "unfug" zu entschuldigen hätte ich, erstrecht als Polizist, denn ich wüsste was ich tue, keine Lust großartig weiter mit einem Kinderfahrradfahrer  zu diskutieren, denn mit der aktion wurde die Chance verspielt. ich hoffe ich kann damit einigen leidenden Fahrern weiterhelfen


----------



## trialsrider (30. Dezember 2006)

Nun wieder die alte Frage: Muss ich ne Rad karte für mein Trialbike kaufen?
Ich habe im DB Heft zusammen mit ner Schalter beamtin nachgelesen und da stand wort wörtlich: Als Fahrräder gelten alle mind. einsitzigen 2räder.

Nun die Schalterbeamtin meinte dann zu mir das ich kein Ticket brauche...
der Kontrolleur sah das wieder anders und ich sollte insgesamt 2 mal 40 blechen habe ne Email darauf hingeschrieben wie der Kontrolleur es mir empfolen hat es kam aber nix zurück! jetzt kam Post das ich das Geld überweisen soll. (war aber so ein Automatisches schreiben) Habe zurück geschrieben und bis jetzt wieder keine Antwort....von daher! .... 

martin


----------



## Wast (30. Dezember 2006)

Hi,

@trialsrider: Zum Zugfahren: Rad immer in leichter und schnell verstaubarer Nylonbag (gibts fast überall recht günstig) reinstellen. Evtl Vorderrad rausbauen und Lenker verdrehen. So siehts nicht als Fahrrad aus und ich hatte noch nie Probleme damit - weder im ICE noch beim Zahlen (habe so noch nie was bezahlt - auch im ICE nicht). Habe das schon mit meinem Rennrad, MTB und Trekkingrad so gemacht.


MFG

Wastl


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (30. Dezember 2006)

ich denke immer so: trialbike= sportgerät

                           golfschläger=sportgerät

                          für golfschläger extra-ticket!?!


Und selbst wenn,ich lasses immer drauf ankommen,ich hab ein schülerticket,und wenn ein kontrolleur kommt sag ich ebn"ich hab ein schülert icket,das is doch inbergriffen,oder nicht!?!?" dann bekommt man zu 100% ne predigt und muss höchtsten noch ein ticket kaufen,und dann der satz"aber nächstes mal,gell?"


----------



## crazy_activist (31. Dezember 2006)

Also in der City is es echt zum kotzen, besonders bei den Zeiten, wo man nicht mit dem Rad in die U-Bahn darf ( Berufsverkehr ), oder zu den Zeiten der Wiesn'n tausende von Leuten über dich schimpfen, warum du denn gerade jetzt mit deinem sch*** bike fahren musst.  Ansonsten wenn man bei der DB fährt, nem ich auch immer eine Tasche mit und steckt dort des Bike rein ( wie bei Wastl ). Falls man des mal ned hat, dann einfach lustig sein, und des vordere Rad ausbauen, und einfach "extern" tragen. Schließlich ist es jetzt kein Zweirad, oder? XD
Da kann doch dann der Kontrolleur gar nichts sagen, oder?

Gruß  Franky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BraVe´ (31. Dezember 2006)

Also wenn ich mit dem Bus fahre,dann baue ich mein Vr aus und frag den Busfahrer ob ich dies als Gepäck mitnehmen darf...
Joahh...und das klappt auch meistens..   


MFG


----------



## Eisbein (31. Dezember 2006)

also ich hatte das auch letztens. saÃ gechillt in der Bahn und dann kam der nette satz "die fahrausweise bitte" Naja hatte fÃ¼r mein rad nartÃ¼rlich keinen gelÃ¶st und schwups musste ich ein "erhÃ¶tes BefÃ¶rderungsentgeld" bezahlen (40â¬). Habe mit dem Typen versucht zu diskutieren aber der hat Ã¼ber haupt nicht drauf reagiert. Er meinte ich kÃ¶nnte beim Kundencenter beschwerde einlegen und die mÃ¼ssten darÃ¼ber entscheiden. Aber da hatte ich kein bock drauf. Naja ich habs mir mal durchgerechnet. Ich bin so also mit den 40â¬ immer noch gÃ¼nstiger gefahren als wenn ich mir immer ne karte gekauft hÃ¤tte.  


An die Berliner: Wenn ihr im Besitz einer Personengebundenen Zeitfahrkarte seit also schÃ¼ler- oder azubiticket oder alles was nicht Ã¼bertragbar ist, dann kÃ¶nnt ihr euer rad fÃ¼r lau mit nehmen. Wenn nicht gibt es ab April 07 ein Fahrradmonatskarte. Kosten soll die 11euro oder 16euro. bin mir net ganz sicher. Die Karten gibt es zwar jetzt auch schon aber nur in verbindung mit einer normalen Monatkarte, und ab april kann man die bedingungslos nutzen. 

Guten Rutsch euch allen


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (31. Dezember 2006)

sprich:ich hab ein schülerticket,und mein rad darf mit inne bahn?ich idiot hab seit gestern angefangen tickets zu ziehn für mein rad,wenn ich mal zu nem weiter entfernten spot wollte 
nagut jetzt herrscht ja klarheit


----------



## Christer (1. Januar 2007)

misanthropia schrieb:


> um noch einmal die Lizenz und STVZO Thematik aufzugreifen. Ich habe hier nochmal ne erklärung erhalten und vorallem der letzte Satz dürfte damit recht eindeutig sein:
> 
> "Lizenz außerhalb von Wettkämpfen gilt nur im Bundesland des Vereins,
> also NRW.
> ...



*Nachdem Du ja schon mehrmals so einen starken Unsinn geschrieben hast, nenne doch bitte mal den genauen Absatz in der STVZO der deinen oben geschriebenen Unsinn bestätigt. *

Nur zur Info: STVO und STVZO Recht ist Bundesrecht. 

Gruß

SR


----------



## Eisbein (2. Januar 2007)

TrialVirusOpfer schrieb:


> sprich:ich hab ein schülerticket,und mein rad darf mit inne bahn?ich idiot hab seit gestern angefangen tickets zu ziehn für mein rad,wenn ich mal zu nem weiter entfernten spot wollte
> nagut jetzt herrscht ja klarheit



das gilt nur für berlin. Ich weis ja nicht wie das bei euch da drüben ist.


----------



## misanthropia (3. Januar 2007)

"Nachdem Du ja schon mehrmals so einen starken Unsinn geschrieben hast, nenne doch bitte mal den genauen Absatz in der STVZO der deinen oben geschriebenen Unsinn bestätigt.

Nur zur Info: STVO und STVZO Recht ist Bundesrecht."

also... die gänsefüßchen (") bedeuten, dass ich zitiert habe. ich habe bereits geschrieben, dass meine Quelle ein Polizist ist, demnach kann man auch dieses Zitat als "Zitat" z.B einer email verstehen, was wiederum bedeutet dass dieser Text nicht von mir verfasst ist. Ich habe keine ahnung von Paragraphen, ich kann dir gerne die emailadresse geben und du lässt dich aufklären, denn ich kann es nicht. Ich persönlich nehme das als Richtig hin, sollte ich eines Tages eines besseren belehrt werden, werde ich mich dazu äußern.
Ich bin nunmal ein naiver 20 jähriger und ich glaube nunmal einigen Menschen  ohne ALLES kritisch zu hinterfragen. Ich habe von Jura keine Ahnung, es interessiert mich auch nur bedingt, ich habe auf der anderen Seite aber auch keinen Grund meiner Quelle in der hinsicht zu misstrauen. Desweiteren klingt die Erklärung für mich auch recht schlüssig. Nochmal: Ich glaube das, auch wenn du mit deiner aussage dagegen stehst. 
Ich werde, wenn ich gefragt werde, auch weiterhin auf diesen Thread verweisen 
Gibt es vielleicht noch andere Experten auf dem Gebiet die sich dazu äußern könnten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AxLpAc (3. Januar 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Naja ich habs mir mal durchgerechnet. Ich bin so also mit den 40 immer noch günstiger gefahren als wenn ich mir immer ne karte gekauft hätte.



also entweder du hattest schwein, oder kannst nich rechnen! meines wissens steht doch immer da "wer ohne gültigen fahrschein erwischt wird bezahlt das doppelte des normalen fahrpreises, aber mindestens 40!"


----------



## Eisbein (3. Januar 2007)

AxLpAc schrieb:


> also entweder du hattest schwein, oder kannst nich rechnen! meines wissens steht doch immer da "wer ohne gÃ¼ltigen fahrschein erwischt wird bezahlt das doppelte des normalen fahrpreises, aber mindestens 40â¬!"



ich meinte ja auch Ã¼ber den ganzen sommer die fahrten.


----------



## Monty rules (4. Januar 2007)

ich muss das mal mit dem buss und oder zug probieren! mal gucken was die geier sagen! und wenn sie sagen da musst de extra bezahlen dann schraub ich ein tag später mal das VR ab und dann hab ichs ja, von euren aussagen, als gepäck dabei! ich will hoffen das das auch bei mir klappt...


----------



## ecols (4. Januar 2007)

misanthropia schrieb:


> "Nachdem Du ja schon mehrmals so einen starken Unsinn geschrieben hast, nenne doch bitte mal den genauen Absatz in der STVZO der deinen oben geschriebenen Unsinn bestätigt.
> 
> Nur zur Info: STVO und STVZO Recht ist Bundesrecht."
> 
> ...



Ich nehme einmal an dass die Lizenz dich als Wettkampffahrer im Sinne der STVZO ausweist und demnach der (etwas altertümliche) Abschnitt über Rennräder greift.
Die Auslegung ist aber dann immer noch beim Polizisten. Da hier eigentlich nur die Beleuchtungen geregelt sind..
http://www.verkehrsportal.de/stvzo/stvzo_67.php


----------



## DH Kierspe (5. Januar 2007)

Moin, 


was mache ich denn wenn ich dan gefragt werde wieso ich denn mein vr abgeschraubt hätte?

letzte mal meinte der fahrer ich solle mein vr abgeschraubt und der meinte:zitat"damit ich geld an dir verdiene"

ich dachte was geht denn jetzt ab???

habe dann gesagt es sei von einem freund und es passe beim ir nicht rein


Gruß
Moritz


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (5. Januar 2007)

ohje das hat den doch nichts anzugehen so weit ich weiß,du kannst mit deinem gepäck(auseinander genommenes bike) machen was du wilst.kannsu mir nochmal den 2ten satz erklären,den versteh ich i-wie nich^^und zu dem zitat:das ist ja wohl ne frescheit so was auch noch zu sagen 
und wenn kannsu ja auch erklären,das du dein rad als gepäck stück geltend machen willst,es deshalb aus platzsparenden gründen demontierst.
aber ehrlich wenn ich das mal sagen darf der typ war ja mal richtiger pfosten^^
LG Martin


----------



## DH Kierspe (5. Januar 2007)

@TrialVirusOpfer

tippfehler

letzte mal meinte der fahrer ich solle mein vr ANgeschraubt edit:"lassen" und der meinte:zitat"damit ich geld an dir verdiene"

ich dachte was geht denn jetzt ab???


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (5. Januar 2007)

ja dann ist klar bewiesen,das ein rad mit demontierten VR als gepäck gilt,und sich der typ geärgert hat,dass er nichts an dir verdienen kann,weil du ordnungsgemäß ein gültiges ticket hattest,und nur "gepäck"dabei hattest. 
aber geht das mit nem 26"ler auch?wenn ich mit dem in den bus steige,nehm ich das VR raus und das wars oder wie?also da hab ich auch keine idee


----------



## DH Kierspe (5. Januar 2007)

@TrialVirusOpfer

ich nehme das vr heraus, drehe den lenker um  45° und lasse hinten die luft raus.


dann kann er mir nicht sagen "ich wäre zu faul zum fahren"*ggg*

Gruß
Moritz


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (5. Januar 2007)

schmier dir noch ein bisschen ketchup ins gesicht und sag du hattest einen unfall.ne jetzt echt,wenn du das VR rausnimmst,kann der dir nichts wollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christer (7. Januar 2007)

ecols schrieb:


> Ich nehme einmal an dass die Lizenz dich als Wettkampffahrer im Sinne der STVZO ausweist und demnach der (etwas altertümliche) Abschnitt über Rennräder greift.
> Die Auslegung ist aber dann immer noch beim Polizisten. Da hier eigentlich nur die Beleuchtungen geregelt sind..
> http://www.verkehrsportal.de/stvzo/stvzo_67.php



Ganz genau!!!

Und selbst das gilt nur für Rennrad Fahrer auf einem Rennrad (unter 11 Kilo) und auch nur während eines Rennens. Sonst nicht. 

Gruß

SR


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (29. Januar 2007)

Also ich bin heute Abend von der Polizei angehalten worden. Wollten mir ne Verwarnung mangels Beleuchtung erteilen. Hab ich abgelehnt und irgendwas von Sportgerät gelabert. Die Bullen waren sichtlich verunsichert und haben mich dann fahren lassen.


----------



## Apollon (29. Januar 2007)

hi, 
mir ist vor kurzem etwas ähnliches passiert:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=259144


----------



## Schevron (30. Januar 2007)

mei sind die bei euch unentspannt. Wir waren neulich zu dritt im dunkeln aufm gehweg unterwegs. Hat die nicht gestöhrt.
Zum Glück sind die hier in Mannheim ganz relaxed *auf holz klopf*


----------



## KermitB4 (30. Januar 2007)

Ich fahre oft abends bei uns an der Hauptstrasse, weil dort ein paar Mauern sind. Die fahren häufig vorbei und machen garnix. 

Naja andere Bundesländer....

MFG


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (30. Januar 2007)

Ihr seit alle doof!^.^
Wie gesagt eine BerÃ¼hrung mit dem VR auf ne kante von etwas wie z.B. einem blumenkÃ¼bel in der City und schon stehen 2 von der Trachtengruppe grÃ¼n/weiÃ da:"Mooooooooment mal....balblabla....sachbeschÃ¤digung....blabla....anzeige....blablabla...der osterhase ist schwul....balblabla..."
In meinen Augen ist das so als ob an jeder Ecker einer steht und auf sowas wartet.
Tjaja,de kÃ¶lsche jung hans nit lischt
Gn8


----------



## isah (31. Januar 2007)

Ich werd seit neustem immer mit nem Lautsprecher angemacht, find ich klasse. Die warten bis man aufs hr geht, zugegeben war der Picknick Tisch nicht unbedingt geschickt gewaehlt, und dann kommt erstmal dieses Sirenen Signal und dann eine verzerrte Stimmt 

_"No Bicycles at the pier, *kraechz* Sir, please come down from the table *kkkkrrccchhh*"_







Das please ist uebrigens eher ein PLEASE, mit so nem oder-ich-schiesse Unterton.

Ich sehs positiv, wenn ich mal hinfalle weil die mich erschrecken verklage ich die Stadt .. ach was, den ganzen Staat um.. 2-3 Millionen -.-


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (31. Januar 2007)

Sind die Bullen in den USA wirklich so bekloppt, wie in den Filmen dargestellt?


----------



## isah (31. Januar 2007)

Besser ist nur Mexico, in Tijuana hat die Regierung auf Druck der Drogenmafia die Polizisten davon ueberzeugt ihre Waffen abuzgeben 

Waere noch viel lustiger wenns nicht 20 minuten entfernt waere..

//EDIT:

zu den ami polizisten.. meist sind die echt in ordnung, die uebertreibens nur immer so. Da rueckt halt statt ein dicker mann in gruen gleich ne halbe armee an, 3 wagen auf einmal sind keine Ausnahme. Und wohl gemerkt, ich fahre hier meist 'im gelaende'.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (31. Januar 2007)

@ Isah,

in Mexiko haben sie doch jetzt Steinschleuder oder so, gell?

MFG


----------



## dane08 (31. Januar 2007)

zu dem mit der bahn
ich bin einfach mitm rad zum schalter gegangen hab mit der frau diskutiert bis wir auf den gemeinsamen nenner das es kein fahrrad ist gekommen sind.
 ich hatte mir aber schon gedacht das der kontroleur das anders sieht und habe mir einen untershriebenen zettel wo draufsteht das es nicht als fahrrad gilt von ihr geben lassen.


----------



## misanthropia (31. Januar 2007)

"In meinen Augen ist das so als ob an jeder Ecker einer steht und auf sowas wartet."

Dazu habe ich leztens im TV was gesehen... über die Bürgerpolizei in der DDR die sich um recht und ordnung und noch dazu EHRENAMTLICH gekümmert haben- muhaha ichdachte das wäre schon überstanden


----------



## jockie (31. Januar 2007)

Wir haben dafür unseren durchgeknallten "Mielke auf Rädern"; Vorratsdatenspeicherung; Auskunftsanspruch von Markeninhabern/Urhebern ggn. Providern; jur. nicht legitimierte Rasterfahndung über Kreditkartentransaktionen; biometrische Ausweise (inkl. Weitergabe an die USA bei Einreise); Antiterrordatei; mehr und mehr Kameras; in absehbarer Zeit Taser; unfähige Polizisten, die _zufällig_ persönliche Daten von Straftätern ins Internet (!) stellen; per LKW-Mautbrücke (bald kommt sicher die PKW-Maut) werden schon längst Bewegungsdaten von gewissen gesuchten Kennzeichen (nicht nur LKW) gespeichert; demnächst wohl ein Gesetz gegen allzu genaue geographische Satellitendaten in privater Hand; ...und die Bumsregierung plant einen selbstgebastelten Trojaner, um heimische PCs verdachtsunabhängig durchsuchen zu können.
Die 916 Mauerschützenopfer der _innerdeutschen Grenze_ bekommt die BRD sicher im Laufe der nächsten 5-10 Jahre auch noch hin. Entweder durch Abschuss von 2 verdächtigen, voll besetzten Airbus A380 oder schleichend bei Missionen zur Friedenssicherung.


----------



## esgey (31. Januar 2007)

jockie schrieb:


> Wir haben dafür unseren durchgeknallten "Mielke auf Rädern"; Vorratsdatenspeicherung; Auskunftsanspruch von Markeninhabern/Urhebern ggn. Providern; jur. nicht legitimierte Rasterfahndung über Kreditkartentransaktionen; biometrische Ausweise (inkl. Weitergabe an die USA bei Einreise); Antiterrordatei; mehr und mehr Kameras; in absehbarer Zeit Taser; unfähige Polizisten, die _zufällig_ persönliche Daten von Straftätern ins Internet (!) stellen; per LKW-Mautbrücke (bald kommt sicher die PKW-Maut) werden schon längst Bewegungsdaten von gewissen gesuchten Kennzeichen (nicht nur LKW) gespeichert; demnächst wohl ein Gesetz gegen allzu genaue geographische Satellitendaten in privater Hand; ...und die Bumsregierung plant einen selbstgebastelten Trojaner, um heimische PCs verdachtsunabhängig durchsuchen zu können.
> Die 916 Mauerschützenopfer der _innerdeutschen Grenze_ bekommt die BRD sicher im Laufe der nächsten 5-10 Jahre auch noch hin. Entweder durch Abschuss von 2 verdächtigen, voll besetzten Airbus A380 oder schleichend bei Missionen zur Friedenssicherung.




So siehts aus, und bald werden solche subversiven Elemente wie Du auch wieder an die Wand gestellt.  

Dann herrrscht wieder Zucht und Orrrdnung!  

Heinrich Himmler und Erich Mielke wären bestimmt neidisch auf die "Errungenschaften" der ""Demokratie"".


----------



## Jim Space (31. Januar 2007)

@jockie

du hast den vorbeugenden Lauschangriff gegenüber jedem, auch Anwälten, Journalisten usw., vergessen!

Freuen wir uns auf die "Brave new world" im Staate Ozeanien!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jim Space (12. Februar 2007)

http://overstated.net/2005/01/31/nyc-bicycle-abuse


ich sag dazu nichts!

lest es euch durch!!


----------



## Cryo-Cube (12. Februar 2007)

das video ist auch ganz cool
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RulWAGNI8OM
Die legen Kindern Hanschellen an fürs BMX fahren in nem Skatepark...

Und hier rücken 10 cops an weil so ein besoffener mit seinem Rad bei Schrittgeschwindikeit ein Polizeiauto gestreift hat.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1uDe1Mpbu4


----------



## ChrisKing (12. Februar 2007)

doppelt gemoppelt...


----------



## ChrisKing (12. Februar 2007)

> Und hier rücken 10 cops an weil so ein besoffener mit seinem Rad bei Schrittgeschwindikeit ein Polizeiauto gestreift hat.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1uDe1Mpbu4



Der eine bei 0:52 legt gleich ne VOLLBREMSUNG mit seinem bike hin loool ich brech ab...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (12. Februar 2007)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:


> das video ist auch ganz cool
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RulWAGNI8OM
> Die legen Kindern Hanschellen an fürs BMX fahren in nem Skatepark...


krass. aber gut wie sie sich wehren.


----------



## DH Kierspe (17. Februar 2007)

nettes Video
schade das es bei uns sowas nicht gibt
dann müssten wir keine camera meht mitschleppen, weil die polizei dann bestimmt beweisvideos dreht*ggg*
gruß
moritz


----------



## seppumba (18. Februar 2007)

> Wegen ein paar Blumenzwiebeln schreibt der eine Anzeige?



BLUMENZWIEBELMÖRDER, ROWDY 

hats halt den falschen tag erwischt und die falsche b(o)ullette.
bei so einer anzeige kommt eh nix raus, von daher nicken grinsen und gut ist.


zum thema beleuchtung und sportgeräte 
sobald ihr am öffentlichen straßenverkehr teilnehmt habt ihr abends mit licht zu fahren und das gefährt muß eine entsprechende verkehrssicherheit haben.
die stvo-befreiunggilt nur auf dafür ausgelegten abgesperrten strecken (rennen, bikepark etc.).

ich find die licht-diskussionen auch albern, aber da ich selber auch autofahrer bin und selber schon öfter fast einen "kameraden" auf der motorhaube hatte find ich es nicht verkehrt sich zumindest etwas "lichtähnliches" in den abendstunden ans bike zu knipsen.


----------



## Speedhunt (26. Februar 2007)

Snoopyracer schrieb:


> Er meinte vielleicht die STVZO, aber diese hat ja nun wirklich nichts mit einem Fahrrad zu tun. Der Name STVZO bedeutet ja eben nur:Straßenverkehrszulassungsordnung. Siehe auch http://www.stvzo.de/stvzo/inhalt.htm und http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/STVZO
> 
> Hat denn schon mal jemand sein Fahrrad irgendwo zur Teilnahme am Straßenverkehr zugelassen? Ich denke nicht.
> 
> ...



Mal eben kurz klugscheiß:

§67 der StVZO regelt die Beleuchtungseinrichtungen an Fahrrädern. Somit hat sich Dein Posting, SR, das Die StVZO mit Fahrrädern nix zu tun hat mal eben erübrigt...

Wenn man keine Ahnung hat...


----------



## freak91 (27. Februar 2007)

Muss euch alle ma wegen den biketikets auslachen  
Bei uns in Kassel gibts kein problem damit bus und straßenbahn nimt bikes "KOSTENLOSS" mit ausa wenn schon nen rollstuhl oda kindawagen drin is 
ride on


----------



## trialsrider (28. Februar 2007)

freak91 schrieb:


> Muss euch alle ma wegen den biketikets auslachen
> Bei uns in Kassel gibts kein problem damit bus und straßenbahn nimt bikes "KOSTENLOSS" mit ausa wenn schon nen rollstuhl oda kindawagen drin is
> ride on



und da DU ja immer mim Rollstuhl unterwegs bist ham alle anderen die A-KArte gezogen mensch jetzt hast dus uns aber gegeben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckygambler (6. September 2007)

hallo zusammen! 
habe gestern eine folgenlose bekanntschaft mit einem polizisten gemacht, die mich trotzdem sehr verärgert hat. ich dürfte auf öffentlichen plätzen nicht mit einem "spielgerät" spielen. er liess auch nicht weiter mit sich diskutieren. grund für die mündliche "noch kostenlose" verwarnung war dass er mich bei nem sprung auf nen grossen blumenkasten und einen drop aus knapp 1,40 beobachtet haben muss. es handelt sich dabei um einen blumenkasten der nur mit kies gefüllt ist. ich nehme absichtlich nicht die bepflanzten. die gesammte anlage dort macht schon einen sehr heruntergekommenen eindruck. da ich diesen spot gerade erst lieben gelernt habe möchte ich ihn nun nicht hergeben. abgesehen davon, dass ich zum ertsen mal innerhalb eines halben jahres verwarnt wurde und es auch an einem tag war an dem ohnehin viel los ist in der stadt wegen vorbereitungen für ein stadtfest, möchte ich mich trotzdem über meinen rechtlichen standpunkt informieren (fürs nächste mal). stimmt es nun, dass das spielen mit spielgeräten auf öffentlichen plätzen rechtswidrig ist? darf man denn nicht mit inlinern an diesem platz entlangfahren solande man keine gefährdung anderer auch nur riskiert. wie sieht es denn da mit einrädern aus oder mit hochrädern? ich denke mit einem hochrad könnte man ein trial noch am besten vergleichen, vom rechtlichen standpunkt aus. falls ich mit meinem sportgerät nun verkehrstrechtlich als fussgänger durchgehe, darf dann ein fussgänger an einem öffentlichen platz eine mauer runtersteigen, oder runterspringen? ich denke gerade darüber nach mit meinem rad zur poizei zu gehen und mir eine erlaubnis zu holen mit meinem trial auf fussgängerwegen zu trianingszwecken von spot zu spot zu fahren, allerdings bin ich ncoh cniht ganz entschlossen ob das sinnvoll ist.
gruss!


----------



## Tretschwein (6. September 2007)

das ist garantiert nicht sinnvoll. eine trialerlaubnis bekommst du niemals.

rechtlich darfst du nichts trialerisches auf öffneltichen plätzen veranstalten.
die polizei darf alles mit dir veranstalten.

muss sie aber nicht. die grundlegenden gesetze sind das eine, ihre auslebung das andere. dafür haben wir menschen unseren verstand, unsere menschlichkeit.

darauf solltest du dich verlassen und daran solltest du appelieren.

menschen, wie deinem polizistenfreund, ist der verstand abhanden gekommen. sie sind nicht in der lage zwischen gesetz und gesetzesausübung zu unterscheiden. vielmehr sehen sie oft sogar den sinn ihrer arbeit im peniblen durchsetzen der gesetzesordnung. sie fühlen sich legitimiert durch den staat und sind es tatsächlich. sie sehen nicht, dass es überhaupt nicht intention der gesetze ist, wunderbare attraktionen wie einen trialerling aus der stadt zu verbannen.

es bleibt nichts anderes übrig als sich mit diesen tatsachen zu arangieren. immer freundlich, keine fremden gefährden, einfach mal abhauen und es nicht zu einer verwarnung kommen lassen. sachlich bleiben. verstand und menschlichkeit!

und alles muss man sich auch nicht gefallen lassen.

felix


----------



## NewbTrialeR (6. September 2007)

Also ich habe eine Trainings lizens damit kriegt mich selbst das OrdnungsAmt wegen lärmbelästigung nicht weg.. hehe.. ganz cool sowas habe ich durch meinen onkel bekommen der bei der KRIPO arbeitet .. istn ziehmlich hohes tier !


----------



## stoked (6. September 2007)

NewbTrialeR schrieb:


> Also ich habe eine Trainings lizens damit kriegt mich selbst das OrdnungsAmt wegen lärmbelästigung nicht weg.. hehe.. ganz cool sowas habe ich durch meinen onkel bekommen der bei der KRIPO arbeitet .. istn ziehmlich hohes tier !


Ich glaub die solltest du mal zum Download hier einstellen....


----------



## trickn0l0gy (6. September 2007)

trialsrider schrieb:


> und da DU ja immer mim Rollstuhl unterwegs bist ham alle anderen die A-KArte gezogen mensch jetzt hast dus uns aber gegeben!


       geil


----------



## Rubelnaldo (6. September 2007)

luckygambler schrieb:


> stimmt es nun, dass das spielen mit spielgeräten auf öffentlichen plätzen rechtswidrig ist?



Also, da unsere Trial Bikes ja nun wirklich als "Sportgerät" und nicht als Fortbewegungsmittel klassifiziert sind, dürfte man es Dir eigentlich nicht verbieten(wir müssen ja auch nachts kein Licht dranhaben). 
Aber wie Tretschwein schon gesagt hat, es ist kommt eben immer drauf an wie der Polizist drauf ist... und wann ihn seine Alte zum letzten mal draufgelassen hat  
Sicher darfst Du mit Deinem Bike an dem Platz rumstehen und rumfahren, wenn Du allerdings auf nen Blumenkasten springst, dann ist das n Grund für den Sheriff einzugreifen! Wenn ein kleines Kind an der Bushaltestelle auf der Bank rumspringt könnten die Sheriffs auch eingreifen (machen sie aber nicht). Wenn die Sheriffs kommen geh ich auch ohne Diskussion, die sitzen am längeren Hebel, obwohl ich gegen nen Bußgeldbescheid angehen würde!!
Was Du niemals machen solltest ist dich mit nem Polizisten anlegen, dann wird er Dir jedesmal ans Bein Pinkeln wenn er Dich sieht!! 
Aber es wäre mal interessant was ein Jurist zu der ganzen Sache sagen würde!!
Haben wir Jura Studenten unter uns???


----------



## elhefe (6. September 2007)

Rubelnaldo schrieb:


> Also, da unsere Trial Bikes ja nun wirklich als "Sportgerät" und nicht als Fortbewegungsmittel klassifiziert sind, dürfte man es Dir eigentlich nicht verbieten(wir müssen ja auch nachts kein Licht dranhaben)...



Damit darf man leider nicht am "Straßenverkehr" teilnehmen. Ich wollte auch das mal als Argument anbringen, aber die Grün Weißen kannten das schon. Also durfte ich schieben.



Rubelnaldo schrieb:


> ...
> Aber wie Tretschwein schon gesagt hat, es ist kommt eben immer drauf an wie der Polizist drauf ist...



Stimmt. Bin sogar schon von Polizisten angefeuert und beklatscht worden. Man könnte fast sagen, die haben mich angestiftet.   In Berlin an der Gedächtniskirche, also einem sehr öffentlichen Platz, hat sogar mal einer gefragt, ob er im Weg stehe und ist beiseite gegangen.

Also es gibt solche und solche, oder meinetwegen auch welche, die von ihrer Frau rangelassen werden und welche dieses Glück (oder die Pflicht  ) nicht haben.

Wie auch immer, diskutieren bringt wenig, freundlich sein dagegen umso mehr (wie beim Vögeln, um die Vergleiche aus diesem Bereich weiter zu bemühen).

Als denn.

P.S. Die Damen und Herren in Grün Weiß scheinen generell einen höheren IQ zu haben, als (junge) Leute von der Security. Vielleicht liegt´s auch an der besseren Bezahlung. Security ist meist uneinsichtig. So zuzmindest meine Erfahrung.

Beste Grüße


----------



## luckygambler (6. September 2007)

Rubelnaldo schrieb:


> Aber es wäre mal interessant was ein Jurist zu der ganzen Sache sagen würde!!
> Haben wir Jura Studenten unter uns???



ich habe natürlich im passenden forum nachgefragt. man darf gespannt sein, bisher sind die ergebnisse nicht uninteressant:
http://www.verkehrsportal.de/board/index.php?act=ST&f=5&t=57953&st=0#entry1056459266


----------



## Schevron (7. September 2007)

Also die Grünen in Mannheim sind total entspannt und haben mich auch "angestiftet" weiter zu machen. Die Grünen in Frankfurt waren ähnlich nett. An gewissen stellen. Schlimm sind immer die privaten sicherheitsdienste. Die maulen immer.
mein tipp: Ausschauhalten, bei bedarf aufhören oder zumindest kurzzeitig den spot wechseln. Wenn die leute kommen, es drauf ankommen lassen oder schnell die biege machen.

so far: trial on!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eyezz_Only (11. September 2007)

Hallöchen Ihrs.

Da ich noch neu hier bin, schreib ich aber trotzdem mal was hierzu, hoffe es stört nicht.

Also da hab ich auch so meine Erfahrungen^^. Wer das Kuhkaff Hoyerswerda kennt, wird wissen, was ich meine - Die ganzen Rentner/ältere über 40-45 hier. Die haben echt nix andres zu tun als rumzumekkern.

Also zu meiner Geschichte:

Ich fahre auf ner Mauer, also nem Blumenbeet Treetbunnyhop hoch, über die Blumen (nix berührt), und Mauerseite (1,5m) runter - schön sanft. Mein Rucksack liegt auf der Mauer, Camcorder drin, für evtl Videos machen.

Auf einmal merke ich, wie mich jemand von hinten packt und mich niederreisst...Mault mich voll usw. Dann schnapp der Typ sichmeinen Rucksack und läuft Richtung Center. Ich natürlich sofort runter vom Bike und dem Typen gleichmal eine geschleudert. Er mault mich an von wegen "Blumen kaputtgemacht, ich geh jetzt ins Center und lass Deine Personalien aufnehmen".

Ich sag dem Typen (älterer Mann, so ca. 35, ca. 2,00m gross und bestimmt 100 Kilo, ich 27, 1,70m und lächerliche 65 Kilo - muss man sich mal vorstellen  ), hau den gegen die Wand, immer wieder, bis zum Sicherheitsdienst rein im Center schubse ich den immer wieder gegen die Wand, und versuche, meinen Rucksack (weil es is ja auch mein Eigentum, und mein Camcorder (HDD-Camcorder) is ja teuer und noch da drin), und der Typ schleudert den Rucksack gegen die Wand. Da werd ich sauer....Ich verpass ihm 2 mal eine, das juckt den gar nich, aber er is lediert (blaues Auge).

Oben angekommen, rufe ich sofort die Polizei von Handy aus. Kann ja nich sein sowas. Der Sicherheitstyp vom Center geht mich sofort an und scheuert mir eine. Ich wehre mich natürlich  Er auch n blaues Auge  - Pech gehabt... 

Polizei is da: Haltet Euch fest: ZU Sechst!
Der Sicherheitsmann im Center hatte noch nachträglich angerufen, weil er es vom Fenster aus gesehen hatte....Der dachte ich schlag den windelweich^^.

FAZIT und Erklärung der Polizisten: DER TYP bekommt jetzt eine Anzeige von MIR.

GRUND: Er hatte sich eher strafbar gemacht als ich. Toll. Da freu ichmich doch schon^^. Anklagepunkte wären da: veruschte Körperverletzung, Nötigung und Sachbeschädigung  . Ersteres, weil er mich vom Bike gezerrt hat. Ich hätt ja sonstwo mitm Kopf aufkommen können oder mir nen Arm brechen können usw.
Nötigung, weil er mich eben genötigt hat, mich zu verteidigen und ich musste krampfhaft versuchen, den Rucksack zurückzubekommen. Und Sachbeschädigung wegen des Camcorders. Der hat das Display kaputtbekommen, fragt nich wie, ich weiss es echt nicht.

Die Polizisten kamen dann noch mit runter und ich zeigte Ihnen sogar mal, was ich mache. Erstmal bekam ich mal Applaus^^, und zweitens ein Lob, weil echt keine Blume kaputt war oder Reifenspuren zu sehen waren. Also erhielt ich sogar von der Stadt ne Bestätigung, das ich sogar ab jetzt da fahren DARF. Das is doch geil oder? Also die sagten mir, wenn ich ne Blume mal kaputtmachen sollte aus Versehen, soll ich einfach mal vorbeikommen und nen Euro abgeben. Kein Ding, also von meiner Seite aus...solange ich da fahren darf^^

Achja nur so noch: Wenn Euch einer vom Bike runterzerrt oder Ähnliches, ist das so als wenn man nem Skater nen Stock zwischen die Beine wirft, also echt eine versuchte Körperverletzung. Wenn Euch was passiert dabei, isses sogar eine Richtige....Also freut Euch^^.

Mittlerweile werde ich auf der Strasse von den Cops noch nichtmal mehr kontrolliert. Die allererste Kontrolle war echt der Wahnsinn. Ich mit meinem Echo Team 04 damals. Er sagt "Ich möchte mal die Rahmennummer überprüfen" - Ich dreh also das Bike um (auf seinen Wunsch) - Er is so dämlich am Glotzen, das ich nich mehr kann vor Lachen. Und er sagt echt :"Das Ding, also die Platte da basteln Sie mal ab, damit ich die Nummer aufschreiben kann"  - Ich kann nichmehr....vor Lachen....Der wundert sich echt warum^^.

Nachdem ich ihm lauthals erklären musste (so 20 mal), das vorn am Steuersatz die Rahmennummer ist, vergehen so 30Minuten. Schliesslich werde ich in Ruhe gelassen....für immer *freu*

Soviel mal dazu....vom mir....

MfG Steve


----------



## AndiBonn86 (11. September 2007)

Ich glaube mit den älteren zwischen 40-45 die nur meCkern (  ) machste dir hier teilweise keine freunde  
und naja..... zu dem rest.... da lass ich mal nur einen smilie sprechen....


----------



## stoked (11. September 2007)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Ich glaube mit den älteren zwischen 40-45 die nur meCkern (  ) machste dir hier teilweise keine freunde
> und naja..... zu dem rest.... da lass ich mal nur einen smilie sprechen....


...(älterer Mann, so ca. 35...


----------



## luckygambler (11. September 2007)

cool! steht die nummer bei jedem trial am steuerrohr drauf? auch bei meinem pitbull? hab die noch cniht entdeckt oder drübe rnachgedacht.


----------



## Rubelnaldo (11. September 2007)

Eyezz_Only schrieb:


> Hallöchen Ihrs.
> 
> Da ich noch neu hier bin, schreib ich aber trotzdem mal was.....
> 
> ...



Saugeile Storys!!!    Hab mich totgelacht! Das mit der Rahmennummer is mir noch nich passiert (obwohl mein Koxx ja eine hat, bei mir XTPR 77). Aber angepackt wurde ich auch schon, gut zu wissen.. beim naechsten mal lass ich mich umfallen wie n Italiener aufm Fussballplatz!


----------



## NOS-Trial (11. September 2007)

Rubelnaldo schrieb:


> Saugeile Storys!!!    Hab mich totgelacht! Das mit der Rahmennummer is mir noch nich passiert (obwohl mein Koxx ja eine hat, bei mir XTPR 77). Aber angepackt wurde ich auch schon, gut zu wissen.. beim naechsten mal lass ich mich umfallen wie n Italiener aufm Fussballplatz!



mit Rahmennummer is was anderes gemeint...

ne nummer ca. solang 8553454386313 die unten am Tretlagerbereich oder am Steuerrohr eingraviert is


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubelnaldo (11. September 2007)

NOS-Trial schrieb:


> mit Rahmennummer is was anderes gemeint...
> 
> ne nummer ca. solang 8553454386313 die unten am Tretlagerbereich oder am Steuerrohr eingraviert is



Ja, is mir klar, dass das bei mir keine richtige "Rahmennummer" ist, aber besser als garnix   Bei meinem alten Echo gabs nirgendwo ne Nummer, und das Tretlager wa so zerschranzt, da haette der Sherif noch nichmal n Einschussloch gefunden


----------



## alien1976 (12. September 2007)

@ Eyezz_Only 

Du solltest Buchautor werden. 
Die Storry´s lesen sich echt gut, musste viel schmunzeln.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (20. Juni 2008)

So um diesen Thread mal wieder aus der Dunkelheit zu holen hier mal eine kleine Geschichte von heute. 

Wir waren heut zu dritt fahren und das in einer für Chemnitz als Ghetto bekannten Gegend als auf einmal ein Sixpack langsam an dem Denkmal lang gefahren ist wo wir drauf rumgesprungen sind. Als wir die Polizisten kommen gesehn haben sind wir einfach auf unseren Bikes sitzen geblieben. Die meinten dann wir sollten doch mal herkommen und Ihnen mal erklären wozu man Bikes ohne Sattel braucht, was wir den Beamten dann auch ausführlich erklärt haben. Die meinten dann, das sich das ziemlich interessant anhört. Danach fragten sie ob wir Ihnen  doch mal was zeigen könnten. Wir waren erst skeptisch, weil wir dachten die wollen sehn wie wir was kaputt machen aber dann sagte einer der Polizisten "Besser man macht so einen Sport als Drogen zu verkaufen und auf der Straße rum zu hängen " . Wir haben dann paar Sachen an dem Denkmal gemacht und die Typen waren ziemlich begeistert. Nach ein bißl small talk sind sie weiter gefahren und haben gemeint wir sollten ruhig weiter machen, es wäre ein geiler Sport. 

Fazit: Chemnitz hat mit Abstand die lässigsten Polizisten


----------



## HeavyMetal (20. Juni 2008)

sehr amüsant war als dann noch die bullen hinten aus den getönten scheiben rausgeglotzt haben
aber son provokanter satz wie "na los, macht doch mal was an der mauer hier" könnte durchaus als falle gewertet werden


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (20. Juni 2008)

Meint ihr die wÃ¤ren auch noch so begeistert gewesen, wenn einer von euch auf die Aufforderung "Mach mal was!" den Polente-Wagen gehookt hÃ¤tte?

Eventuell nÃ¤chstes mal testen und dann berichten.


----------



## Trialmaniax (20. Juni 2008)

ihe wart doch bestimmt am brühl vor der komischen schule oder?


----------



## HeavyMetal (20. Juni 2008)

richtig, hannes hat auch angeboten den wagen zu hooken, aber das ham se nur belächelt


----------



## MisterLimelight (21. Juni 2008)

ich möchte bremen mal direkt hinter chemnitz dieser hitparade platzieren: "Kommst Du auch den Stromkasten hoch?" hieß es nachdem ich die Mauer doch sehr leicht bezwungen hatte ... auch überholte uns mal ein Streifenwagen auf nem Radweg, blieb vor uns stehen und fuhr mit durchdrehenden Rädern wieder an.


----------



## Rubelnaldo (23. Juni 2008)

HeavyMetal schrieb:


> aber son provokanter satz wie "na los, macht doch mal was an der mauer hier" könnte durchaus als falle gewertet werden



Meiner Meinung nach dürfen sie dir keine Strafe aufdrücken wenn sie dich zu etwas auffordern. 
Nen Kollegen von mir hat mal die Autobahnpolizei in zivil gefilmt, er war aber nich übermäßig schnell (Limit war 100, er fuhr 110, oder so), da sind sie ihm dicht aufgefahren, haben Lichthupe gemacht und geblinkt. Da hat er seine 343PS mal spielen gelassen und is mit Volldampf weg, das haben sie dann gefilmt und wollten ihm das Vorhalten. Die Sache wurde im Endeffekt fallengelassen.


----------



## Flo_the_Trial (23. Juni 2008)

die polizei denkt viel zu viel^^
ich fahr mir 3kumpels am mariahilfplatz und daneben is ja des revir 44
sie halten an und nerven die ganze zeit "dieses fahrad ist nicht verkersicher damit dürfen sie aber nicht auf der straße fahren usw..." wir nur so"ja wir fahren ja nicht auf der straße sondern aufm parkplatz^^" dan haben sie nich mehr viel gesagt und sind gefahren also was wahr das bitte für eine aktion nerven uns 15min lang und fahren dan..ohh,,*pfeiff*
mfg Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobi91 (23. Juni 2008)

wo findet man den solche nylontaschen für lau???    Die die ich gesehen hab kosten alle über 100 ...


----------



## Flo_the_Trial (24. Juni 2008)

@Tobi91
öhhmmm falscher therd??^^


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (24. Juni 2008)

*Thread


----------



## Flo_the_Trial (24. Juni 2008)

ja ich nix deutsch^^ *spaß* man darf sich wol auch verschreiben dürfen^^


----------



## quantoxx1040 (16. Februar 2009)

Grad mal alles durchgelesen, manchmal zum schmunzeln.. Gibts mal wieder was neues? Der letzte Beitrag ist ja von Sommer 08


----------



## Trial_Dani (17. Februar 2009)

ich bin neulich auf dem hauptbahnhof in Nürnberg aufm Bahnsteig ganz kurz aufgestiegen und wollt nur ein stück vor fahren, bis ich an der treppe angelangt bin....

und dann kam auch schon ein Bahnmensch und hat so gemeint:
"ja...Ordnungswidrigkeit --> 20 Euro"..


naja...ich habs eingesehen und so..

und dann sagte er, oki...er lasse es...aber ich sols nie mehr machen 

danke  ich machs nimma.


----------



## Eisbein (17. Februar 2009)

wenn ich meine bahn mal verpasse triale ich immer auf dem bahnsteig rum, also bwh und so standart dinger. Die Tram-Haltestellen sind schon besser, da gibts schienen und gegrenzungs "barrieren" in form von 10cm starken alurohren so 40cm über dem boden  Da kam noch nie was.

Vll. passts hier rein, weil polizei und so. Am freitag bei der berlinale am friedrichstadt palast, stand ich direkt am zaun, neben mir nen zdf film team. Beide auf der leiter. dann kam nach einigen diskusionen mit der presseverantwortlichen (wegen nem securityman) die polente angekrochen und meinte. kommen sie bitte von der leiter, und stehen max. in 2er reihen da.

Warum nicht auf der leiter, war meine frage nach dem ich ihn wegen der 2er reihe augelacht hab.
"dies stellt ein sicherheits risiko da und sie blockieren den gesamten Bürgersteig"  das ich ohne leiter mehr platz brauchte hatte ihn wohl nicht intressiert. 

Jaja die berliner polizei


----------



## Trial_Dani (17. Februar 2009)

naja....
auffm NBG HBF brauchste nich aufs gleis...

wenn du des machst, kommen gleich 7 Leute von der "Bahn-Sicherheit" und nehmen dich fest!!!

Wegen
"gefährlichem Eingriff in den Bahnverkehr"
!!!


----------



## quantoxx1040 (18. Februar 2009)

Muss ja auch ned sein da so auf der Gleise ;D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trial_Dani (18. Februar 2009)

naja klar nich...

wollt nur dem nico sein beitrag kommentieren xD


----------



## HeavyMetal (25. Mai 2009)

Heute-Leipzig

Heut war in Le irgend eine XC veranstaltung also ne menge leute aufm bike in der innenstadt unterwegs, wo eigentlich radfahren verboten is.
wir ham uns am rand der fußgängerzone sonen kleinen neuen brunnen auserkohren und ihn quasi mal eingeweiht, natürlich ohne aufsetzer, also ne cleane sache und das publikum war auch recht angetan.
schon nach wenigen minuten kamen 2 polizeibeamte vorbei und meinten, dass sie nen anonymen tipp bekommen haben, dass wir hier unerlaubt den brunen bespringen. also personalienaufnahme gestartet. 
da kamen auch schon 2 touristen und fragten was das soll und dass sie es ganz toll fanden, dass hier extra solche sachen für den sport gebaut werden
dann waren noch 2 omis am start, die sich auch aufregten, dass die polizei uns hier belästigt(natürlich erst nach der obligatorischen sattel-frage).
doch die netten polizisten ließen sich in ihrer arbeit nicht beirren und gaben die typischen "an der xy straße is doch so ein park mit rampen und so, geht doch dahin" ratschläge.
allgemein kam dann eine ziemliche anti-polizei stimmung auf und als dann noch son xc opa volle kanne und mit handy am ohr an den ordnungshütern vorbei düste, rief dann noch einer "guckt euch das an, da heizt der mit dem handy am ohr an den bullen vorbei und denen is es scheiß egal"
aber die entschuldigung dafür war dann, dass die ja gerade nen anderen vorfall bearbeiten müssen


----------



## Eisbein (25. Mai 2009)

bei so anonymen tipps könnt ich kotzen.
Das sind die renter die mit nem kissen auf dem fensterbrett den ganzen tag dort verbringen, weil sie mit ihrer neugewonnenen zeit nichts anzufangen wissen.

Dann schnautzen die einen an. Hat ich auch schon durch. Bei uns waren die aber ganz kulant und wollten keine personalien...


----------



## Trialmaniax (25. Mai 2009)

naja wollten uns halt erst nen platzverweis geben, aber durch unsere nette art is da nichts draus geworden. nebenbei ein kuhler spot der brunnen.


----------



## siede. (25. Mai 2009)

Platzverweis in der Innenstadt  Das wäre mies


----------



## HeavyMetal (25. Mai 2009)

Kölle-Kalk-Verbot is mies!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catdog (8. August 2009)

Ich sag nur www.infokrieg.tv anschauen.
Viel Spass allen dabei.Aber kotzt euch nich selber auf die Füsse.

Greatz

Catdog


----------



## Katze (9. August 2009)

Catdog schrieb:


> Ich sag nur www.infokrieg.tv anschauen.
> Viel Spass allen dabei.Aber kotzt euch nich selber auf die Füsse.
> 
> Greatz
> ...




...wenn man Verschwörungstheorien geil findet!


----------



## Eyezz_Only (23. August 2009)

so^^ Mal wieder ne kleine Geschichte von mir muhaha

Also. Ich fahre zum Trialen, überall Polizei unterwegs, da fühlt man sich richtig unsicher  .

Komme auf den Platz, da steht doch so ein "Politiker" - keine Ahnung wer das war, hat mich auch nich interessiert. Jedenfalls mit Bühne, Bodyguards usw. Und zwei niedlichen Streifen-hörnch...äh...Polizisten. Da standen so um dei 200 Leute rum, der Platz war rammelvoll, aber meine Mauern waren alle frei, gottseidank.

Ich also erstmal n bissel aufgewärmt und rumgehüpft, die zwei Streifis schon arg am glotzen. Dachte schon jetzt kommt was von Denen, aber nix da. Auf einmal lassen die mich in Ruhe? Sehr suspekt.


Ich also fröhlich weiter...

Da kommt einer der Bodyguards auf mich zu und fragt was ich hier mache.

Ich so: "Brötchen backen"... Das Gesicht hättet Ihr sehen sollen XD.

Er: 'komischen Blick aufzieh' - "Naja, aber komische Technik dafür oder?..."  - Voll cool drauf der Typ.

Die zwei Streifchen habens natürlich mitbekommen, und was passiert? Kontrolle? 

Ich dreh das Bike schonmal um, hoffe, das schonwieder so ein dämlicher Spruch kommt ala "Die Platte montieren Sie bitte ab" o.Ä. 

Nix. 'Bike wieder umdreh'

Die schauen sich das Bike an, grinsen sich an und der Eine so zu mir:

"Macht das überhaupt Spass, da drauf zu sitzen?" 

Ich natürlich wieder gleich volle Kanne zurück:

"Naja können se gern selbst mal versuchen, aber dann bekomm ich Sie nich mehr runter...Unterdruck und so wissen se?"

Total entgeistert guckt der mich an - Damit hatte er wohl nich gerechnet^^. Ich muss mir echt schon das Lachen übelst verkneifen. Naja. Dann hab ich noch so erklärt, wieso kein Sattel usw und noch so n bissel gequatscht mit denen....

Auf jeden Fall war das mal n cooles Erlebnis^^ Anders als sonst...


----------



## misanthropia (23. August 2009)

ich finde, dass deine Sprüche, wenn so vorgefallen wie von dir geschildert, unnötig provokant waren und du in deren Augen wohl ziemlich dusselig gewirkt haben musst. Scheinbar waren der Bodyguard und die Polizisten eher an dir interessiert, da halte ich es für bisschen überzogen und arrogant mit deinen Sprüchen anzugreifen.


----------



## Outlaw888 (23. August 2009)

misanthropia schrieb:


> ich finde, dass deine Sprüche, wenn so vorgefallen wie von dir geschildert, unnötig provokant waren und du in deren Augen wohl ziemlich dusselig gewirkt haben musst. Scheinbar waren der Bodyguard und die Polizisten eher an dir interessiert, da halte ich es für bisschen überzogen und arrogant mit deinen Sprüchen anzugreifen.




Staatsfreund Nr. 1 ?


----------



## hardbike85 (23. August 2009)

anscheinend wurdest du noch nicht angehalten.

mittkerweile müsste sie den sport ja kennen und nur weil sie gerade langfeweile haben müssen se uns ja nicht auf den sack gehen oder???

aber ich fands cool ich hätte miuch bestimmt weg geschmissen schon wegen dem brötchen backen


----------



## ingoingo (19. Februar 2011)

Mal wieder auskramen wenn ich auch bisher nie was eintragen musste.

Meine Geschichte:

Seit ich triale bin ich ab und zu auf einem Schulhof bei uns im Ort unterwegs da dieser relativ nah von mir ist und somit für kleine Runden taugt.

So war ich auch wieder diesen Mitwoch dort ein wenig Trialen.

Dabei wurde ich kurz von einer männlichen Person mit der Aussage die Tischtennisplatte liegt nur auf unterbrochen.
Mehr kam jedoch nicht, keine Auffforderung aufzuhören oder dergleichen.

Gut Training ging dem Ende zu und ich fuhr mit Bike auf dem Auto wieder nach Hause.

2 Stunden später zu Hause klingelt es und die Polizei steht vor der Tür.

Zitat '' Wir suchen einen rigorosen BMX Fahrer....'' 

Ich natürlich gesagt ich habe kein Bmx usw. und auf Nachfrage um was es geht dann der Polizei erklärt dass ich das wohl bin.

Es ginge um eine Anzeige wegen Hausfriedensbruch und Sachbeschädigung. 

Es wurden meine personalien aufgenommen und mir wurden ein paar Fragen zu der Sache gestellt.
Ich hätte angeblich laut des Hausmeisters der Schule eine Sitzgelegenheit so demoliert dass nun sämtliche Steine locker wären. Außerdem sei der Schulhof ein Privatgelände und ich hätte Hausfriedensbruch begangen.

Soweitsogut, die grünen sind wieder gefahren und gaben mir den Tipp der Schule doch mal einen Besuch abzustatten und versuchen einen kompromiss zu finden (Steine festmachen oder dergleichen)

Gut, Schulleiter angerufen kurz Sache geschildert (er wusste noch von nichts) und Termin ausgemacht.

Am nächsten morgen also dorthin Und zum Gespräch mit Schulleiter und Hausmeister.

Mir wurde nochmal gesagt Privatgelände usw, Und was ich nicht alles zerstört hatte und das vor Gericht gehen würde usw.

Dann haben wir uns den angebliche von mir verursachten Schaden mal angesehen.

Ich musste wirklich schmunzeln, sämtliche Steine die auch nur den Anschein erweckten locker zu sein wurde von dem Hausmeister entfernt und die Schuld mir zugeworfen.

Bild.

Daraufhin habe ich mal meine Meinung zu der ganzen sache Kundgegeben:

Ich sagte der Schaden wie er hier vorliegt, ist nicht durch mich entstanden, jeder Gutachter würde sehen dass er den Witterungsbedingen zugrunde liegt. Außerdem habe ich die meisten stellen wo steine Ausgebrochen sind nicht befahren.

Jetzt die beste aussage von denen: Das ist egal sie wurden Beim befahren gesehen und das reicht aus. Es muss nicht bewieden werden dass sie den Schaden verursacht haben  

Was für eine Vorstellung vom Rechtssystem sagte ich...und klärte mal auf.

Da ich jedoch wegen dem befahren des Geländes hätte können belangt werden hab ich den Vorschlag gemacht die Steine wieder in Eigenleistung zu befestigen. und die Sache somit außergerichtlich zu klären.
Dieser wurde auch angenommen und es wurde eingestanden dass Die Sitzbank sowieso nicht so stabil sei und er Mörtel wohl aus zu viel Sand besteht. (Ach jetzt auf einmal)

Naja Ende von der Geschichte, ich darf die Steine wieder einmauern und die restlichen Anzeigen werden bei der Polizei nicht weitergeführt weil hausfriedensbruch ein Antragsdelikt sei.... 

Im nachhinein habe ich noch festgestellt dass das Gelände garnicht an allen frei zugänglichen Eingängen als Privatgelände gesichert ist. Wäre das kein Schlupfloch für die Anzeige wegen Hausfriedensbruch ?

Fotos kommen gleich auch noch. Was meint ihr zu der ganzen Sache?

lg Ingo


----------



## Moppel_kopp (19. Februar 2011)

mal so als frage, gabs denn beweise das du es warst ?
trotzdem schon ganz schön dreist von denen, die sollten mal lieber ein paar schülern die aufgabe geben das zu reparieren...


----------



## ingoingo (19. Februar 2011)

Nein, eben garnicht. 

Ich bin auf die Eigenleistung nur eingegangen weil ich mir mit dem Hausfriedensbruch unsicher war.....


----------



## locdog (19. Februar 2011)

deswegen nehme ich solche gesprache immer auf! selbst, oder gerade wegen, auch beim gesprach mit der Polizei 
...mir wolten letztens auch sowas andrehen (Straßenarbeiten-ich hatte die heraus stehenden Gullideckel kapput gemacht ! ) es reichte den Polizisten zu eklären wie unglaublich dumm solche vorwurfe sind und sowas noch mit dem Straßenbauamt zu besprachen wehre nur ein beweis von der inkompetenz der uniformierten Fraktion....stieg ins auto, ich noch schnell ihm mitgeteilt das auch ich die beweisfotos machen werde um sicher zu gehen das ja nichts ubersehen wird (also nichts inszeniert wird-was ich auch wirklich meinte)  

und das war's auch 

...wen nicht beim jedem eingang ein hinweis zu sehen ist bist du fein raus, bei mir wahr auch nur auf dem einem ende ein "nicht betreten.." Schild (das war der zweite missglückte versuch vom polizisten)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duro e (19. Februar 2011)

wenn etwas nicht korrekt ausgeschildert ist , sprich z.b 4 zugänge und nur 2 schilder , die du aber von 2 anderen eingängen nicht einsehen kannst , trifft dich keine schuld , da du ahnungslos bist. , zudem sollte ein privatschulgelände eh rundherum wenn abgezäunt sein , und auch gut ausgeschildert sollte es sein.
bei meinem schulhof hab ich halt das glück , das der ab 16 uhr ,,benutzbar " ist , und auch keiner was sagt wenn ich darum triale , ok ich mach auch nichts kaputt. 
finde es in deinem fall aber lächerlich von denen so einen aufstand zu machen.

hatte mal was ähnliches , bei einer abfallenden garagen einfahrt , da war ne mauer , wo flache kleine steine drauf waren , wo ca 5 steine komplett locker waren.
ich hab natürlich einen der lockeren erwischt , kam da son opa raus und meinte den leo markieren zu müssen.
hab ihm gesagt von wegen , die sind schon eh alle locker gewesen und schaun sie sich mal an wie schlecht die betoniert waren . (hab auch angeboten es in eigenregie instandzusetzten) , das gefiel ihm aber gar nicht , er ging wollt polizei rufen , ich bin einfach gefahren . er sprach auch von mehreren tausend euro arbeitskosten, die die nicht tragen könnten.

ne woche später bin ich daher gefahren , und hab da ne neue mauer vorgefunden , die sicherlich viel gekostet hat , (soviel zum thema kein geld).

denke manche leute bewerten eh alles über und kriegen es in den falschen hals.
hier sind auch neue bänke , jeder findets gut was ich da mitm trialrad abziehe.
aber so ab und an sind halt welche dabei die sofort drohen von wegen polizei.
nur dann frag ich mich was die mir anhängen wollen , da steht kein schild von wegen verboten , ich habe weder eine makke reingemacht oder ähnliches . nichtmal reifenspuren sind zu sehen. für mich eine sache von verständnissallergie der mekkernden.


----------



## Motti (20. Februar 2011)

Eine Anzeige wegen Sachbeschädigung kannst du nicht bekommen, da Sachbeschädigung ein Vorsatz-Tatbestand ist. Fahrlässige Sachbeschädigung ist somit nicht strafbar. 
Ein Platzverweis ist schon möglich, aber damit lässt sich sicher leben. Es gibt ja genug Spots. 
Und der Einwand von misanthropia ist völlig richtig. Wer sich mit blöden Sprüchen oder überheblichem Verhalten mit der Polizei anlegt, der muss sich nicht wundern, wenn sie das Spiel mitspielen.

Ansonsten ist es wie bei jedem Job und auch bei Trialern. Es gibt solche und solche.


----------



## Jochen_DC (20. Februar 2011)

rechtlich gesehen alles einwandfrei, Hausfriedensbruch ist es so oder so, das Gelände muß da nicht abgescihert sein. Wenn es dich dort hinlegt und die Haftungsfrage aufkommt würd es wieder anders aussehen.
Ist halt blöd dass der Schaden offensichtlich nicht von Dir war aber ist einfach blöd gelaufen. Dein Angebot ist deshlab schon gut, weil damit das Image der Radfahrer eh nicht bestätigt wird dass alles Chaoten sind...


----------

